# Scam phone call



## kevinthegulf

Just as a warning, as I was rather suprised at it happening here in the UAE. Expect it elsewhere , so why not here I suppose

Had a phone call early evening, purportedly from Etisalat, an Indian Gentleman telling me that my Sim number had won AED200K.

Seemed reasonable enough to start with, although I was quite sceptical as good luck never really comes my way

Gave various code references, pick up your prize from Dubai Islamic Bank.
The patter was reasonably plausible and As I didnt give and wasnt asked for any details I was content to carry on to see what was going on.

You have to go to the branch (yeah on Saturday night!!)produce Passport, Text message he will send, the pass code he gave, and then the crunch, go and put 2150 Dirhams credit in your phone now, go to a petrol station, or grocery store you need to do this quickly, and show the top up cards when you get to the bank.........
Do it Quickly, ...... 
Thats when I put the phone down, not sure how they would get the dosh after you topped up the phone.
I then had 3 missed calls from them.

The guy speaks very quickly, Indian accent the number used was 050 494 4373, now marked in my phone as W**k**S.

Talking to a local chap later, he advised me it is becoming quite common, always an Indian accent.
Be warned
Be carefull
rgds
Kev


----------



## busybee2

its very very very very common here... just ignore.


----------



## BedouGirl

Report his mobile number to Etisalat. They take this very seriously. Sadly, it's very common here.


----------



## Budw

kevinthegulf said:


> Just as a warning, as I was rather suprised at it happening here in the UAE. Expect it elsewhere , so why not here I suppose
> 
> Had a phone call early evening, purportedly from Etisalat, an Indian Gentleman telling me that my Sim number had won AED200K.
> 
> Seemed reasonable enough to start with, although I was quite sceptical as good luck never really comes my way
> 
> Gave various code references, pick up your prize from Dubai Islamic Bank.
> The patter was reasonably plausible and As I didnt give and wasnt asked for any details I was content to carry on to see what was going on.
> 
> You have to go to the branch (yeah on Saturday night!!)produce Passport, Text message he will send, the pass code he gave, and then the crunch, go and put 2150 Dirhams credit in your phone now, go to a petrol station, or grocery store you need to do this quickly, and show the top up cards when you get to the bank.........
> Do it Quickly, ......
> Thats when I put the phone down, not sure how they would get the dosh after you topped up the phone.
> I then had 3 missed calls from them.
> 
> The guy speaks very quickly, Indian accent the number used was 050 494 4373, now marked in my phone as W**k**S.
> 
> Talking to a local chap later, he advised me it is becoming quite common, always an Indian accent.
> Be warned
> Be carefull
> rgds
> Kev



My wife received also a scam call 2 days ago from 056 6190829, The person was claiming to work for Etisalat and told her that she had won a large price. When he started to ask personal details my wife hang up . I tried calling 101 (Etisalat) to report the number, but reached only recorded messages...  Since I could not find a reasonable option in the menu system I gave up.

Anyone know how and where to report these type of calls?


----------



## VWCefiro

I'm having the same issue random calls and text messages from both my du numbers and now on my sisters etisalat number which we just got 2 weeks ago! and same number as OP posted 

from what I heard these crooks are hanging out around Madinet Zayed and I would love to report and deport these scumbags out of this city


----------



## Budw

BedouGirl said:


> Report his mobile number to Etisalat. They take this very seriously. Sadly, it's very common here.


Have you tried reporting this with Etisalat? How?


----------



## busybee2

i have reported to 101 before many times.....


----------



## BedouGirl

busybee2 said:


> i have reported to 101 before many times.....


That's the only number they have.


----------



## Budw

busybee2 said:


> i have reported to 101 before many times.....


That is what I tried.... Provide some more details; there are many options to choose, non of them relate at all to reporting these incidents, and it is not possible to get an operator on the phone....


----------



## Enzoo

i received it many times , the last call was a couple of days ago , i just said politely that ill just check your number from etisalat if the promotion i really from them and just like that , he hanged up .....


----------



## kevinthegulf

Got a call to my business phone today
gave him 10 seconds until the call was assessed, different person as his english was poor 
then told him to "***k off and die you scumbag w#####r"
strange he then hung up. (056 961 2604), before I could really give him my full emotions, obviously he was short of credit.
rgds Kev


----------



## VWCefiro

kevinthegulf said:


> Got a call to my business phone today
> gave him 10 seconds until the call was assessed, different person as his english was poor
> then told him to "***k off and die you scumbag w#####r"
> strange he then hung up. (056 961 2604), before I could really give him my full emotions, obviously he was short of credit.
> rgds Kev


nice give them for what they deserve! 

man I got another one today 971-29-086-345 this was a usual since day one an automatic machine sent when I pick up or sent to my voice mail I text it back saying a few words but it didn't go though 

these phone calls really piss someone off when there focusing working out!


----------



## singingbee

Thanks for the heads up, kevinthegulf... It was a scam indeed. As a matter of fact, it's still happening at present. Just last week, I got a call from someone named Lori Grace and she congratulated me for winning the lottery. She said I got picked based on the last 4 digits of my SSN. Lol... As much as it would be nice to get a prize, it's just too good to be true. I wonder if she expected me to believe her... :yawn:


----------



## singingbee

By the way, I looked up the scammer's phone number and pulled up Callercenter along with several complaints from others who have received similar calls, too. Looks like this scammer has been freely calling people for a while now.


----------



## AlexDhabi

This is a very common scam - why would anyone believe someone calling you about winning a competition you did not enter? 
I found Etisalat are not interested - when I tried to report it they said go to the police.


----------

